# First Boondocking Trip With Our 23Krs



## jodeelynn (Dec 18, 2007)

We just came home from our first boondocking experience! It was somewhat traumatic! The weather in the Adirondacks was not as warm and dry as I would have liked. Our problem will seem basic but important. First we have 2 6V batteries set up in a series, we also have a solar panel. Our problem started with the no sun part of the weather and got much worse when the temps hit the low of 41 degrees. What I need to know is how to extend the length of my solar panel cables. I think I am inclined to leave it unmounted for the best benefit based on where we stay. My second question is about generators...what does anyone and everyone suggest. We don't neccessarily need to run everything but we had a situation where we really need to turn the heat on and it completely drained the batteries and with no sun the solar panel was no help. Please help my husband really wants to make a return trip and I am very fearful of having a repeat of our first 6 days out of this past 10 day trip!


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

No way would I dry camp without my generator (unless I had a really really good solar panel setup I guess). My gen can run the entire rv and also recharge the batteries. All i gotta do is keep gas on hand for it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We dry camp all the time without our generator. I can go about 5 days without the need for the generator. On trips >5 days, I will bring it, but most of the time we don't need it.

You need to watch stuff that burns amps....turn off ALL lights. Only have the heater on before you go to bed and when you wake up. Unless it is below 30 outside, you shouldn't need to run the heater during the night...a good sleep bag or bedding will keep you warm.

Having said that, I am in the process of installed 4 solar panels on my Outback. It is my goal to never have to carry the generator again.


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

I have the same setup as you do and have plenty of power for longer dry camping trips. I always carry a 4000W generator and have never used it. You say you have a solar panel but don't mention its wattage. If it is under 60W it will be pretty useless, even in full sun, at keeping your batteries charged up enough to cover your usage. To keep your batteries fully charged all the time you'll need 200 to 300 watts of solar. My 60W panel allows a full week of all the satellite TV we want without hookups. The batteries will be pretty well depleted at the end of the week.

We have several distinct camping styles that are engaged based on the camping situations. Full hookups are treated as if we are at a nice hotel--lots of lights, long showers, toasty interior in the winter or cool in the summer. Take away sewer and the showers get much shorter. Take away the water and the showers get even shorter. Take away the electricity and there are far fewer lights, a more romantic atmosphere and much more snuggling and cuddling. Can you guess which is our favorite? Yes, we still will use the heater to take off the morning chill as needed.

Dan


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Since it was your first boondocking trip, I think you might have been a little too "loose" on power usage. Stuff we learned in Glacier Park last July (where it goes to 45 at night):

1. Absolutely minimal lights inside. One in the "kitchen" or stove area while cooking. Turn it off when done. One over the table to eat. No light over the sofa for reading--we have a four D-cell battery-operated "lantern" that works fine. After dinner cleanup, one light max in the "living area"." Make sure any munchkins turn off the bathroom light after using it. A light left on while daylight is still around can help suck batteries dry and you won't notice it. And if they use the potty in daylight, there is no need for lights since the roof vent or skylight will provide light.

2. Heat on before bed, and on in the morning. No need for it to run during the night. The blower motor can be a battery killer.

3. Stereo circuit turned off when not using it. Sure it's only an amp or so when coasting, but they add up.

4. Reefer on gas only (does not use 12vdc to cool but you need 12vdc to light the flame.)

5. Hot water heater on gas only (most do not use 12vdc except for ignition of the flame). .

6. Check for strange lights that are on. Look for a switch left "on" for "porch" lights on the side away from the door so it's not obvious the lights are on.

We got 4 1/2 days with four adults. When the batteries (two 12 volts batts) got low, our only concern was having enough power to close the slide. When my hydrometer said 80% discharge, we bailed and left. Glacier Park has no hookups, although we saw a LOT of laptops, cell phones, and even one battery (!!) being charged in the bathroom overnight!

Good luck.


----------



## DocDzl (Apr 24, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We dry camp all the time without our generator. I can go about 5 days without the need for the generator. On trips >5 days, I will bring it, but most of the time we don't need it.


Actually, we still camp without our Outback 268RL. Most camping areas have some kind of rest room facilities available and relatively close to tent or dry camping sites. Rather than getting the TT out of storage, we leave it there and pack the bed of the TV. With some good coolers for food/drink, firewood for both cooking and fires, lanterns, a small propane or charcoal stove, tent (we have a variety, but like our old MSR with its tarp fly or a Eureka 4X if its colder), sleeping mats and bags, folding chairs and personal items, we are pretty much "good to go" for 4 to 5 days. Admittedly, we do this less frequently now than before the TT, but we still do it and enjoy it.

Happy Camping

Carl & Margo
Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## sdizzyday (Feb 13, 2008)

We camped 4 nights with no services in Jasper(Rocky Mountains) with the furnace and stereo on through to nights. The dual 6's went to 2/3rds on day three and didn't go below that. We were careful with lights, but not obsessive.
Our Hyundai 2000si generator stayed in the truck (BTW, it runs the AC).

Another option to charge (in a pinch) is to start your Truck, plug in the 7-pin and let 'er charge-up some.


----------



## sdizzyday (Feb 13, 2008)

DocDzl said:


> We dry camp all the time without our generator. I can go about 5 days without the need for the generator. On trips >5 days, I will bring it, but most of the time we don't need it.


Actually, we still camp without our Outback 268RL. Most camping areas have some kind of rest room facilities available and relatively close to tent or dry camping sites. Rather than getting the TT out of storage, we leave it there and pack the bed of the TV. With some good coolers for food/drink, firewood for both cooking and fires, lanterns, a small propane or charcoal stove, tent (we have a variety, but like our old MSR with its tarp fly or a Eureka 4X if its colder), sleeping mats and bags, folding chairs and personal items, we are pretty much "good to go" for 4 to 5 days. Admittedly, we do this less frequently now than before the TT, but we still do it and enjoy it.

Happy Camping

Carl & Margo
Atlanta, Georgia
[/quote]

Now that we have the 250RS, I couldn't even dream of camping without it!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Dan Borer said:


> ............Take away the electricity and there are far fewer lights, a more romantic atmosphere and much more snuggling and cuddling.
> Dan


Someone remind me not to go on a Guy's Camping Weekend with Dan.


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

hautevue said:


> 4. Reefer on gas only.
> 
> 5. Hot water heater on gas only.


The refrigerator is only 110 or gas...it doesn't run on battery power. A lot of pop-ups have 3 way refrig's...but not the Outback.

Same for the hot water heater...110 or gas. No opt to run it on battery power.


----------



## jodeelynn (Dec 18, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> 4. Reefer on gas only.
> 
> 5. Hot water heater on gas only.


The refrigerator is only 110 or gas...it doesn't run on battery power. A lot of pop-ups have 3 way refrig's...but not the Outback.

Same for the hot water heater...110 or gas. No opt to run it on battery power.
[/quote]


----------



## jodeelynn (Dec 18, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the thoughts! I feel we were really good about what battery we were using...no water heater, no water pump unless we were doing dishes and we only used lights to find clothes or do dishes. We did have the refeer ont he the whole time. I think we are going to look into a small generator...if anyone has any preferences we would be greatful for any information. I am also looking into what type and what watt our solar panel is. I never really looked because it was a gift from santa. But once again I say thank you. We will back in the road in 2 weeks so we will be trying new things out! Practice makes perfect


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Here are some of the things we do to extend our batteries - we do own a generator, but rarely take it unless we are going for longer than 5 days. We will also travel with it when it is supposed to be overly cold. We did the "ultimate boondocking trip" last year for 10 days. We did have the generator, but only kicked it on a couple times to give the batteries a boost. Came home with power and room in our tanks, but that is another subject.

1st - we rarely cook inside the Outback - we use our outside stove and a gas grill and do 95% of our cooking outside. This eliminates the need to turn on lights, run water, etc. I also have a solar shower that I fill up with my blue jugs and hang to use for washing dishes outside. Works great!

2nd - We spend most of our "down" time relaxing around a nice toasty fire rather than in the trailer

3rd - Lights - we use lanterns outside and flashlights. We both have battery powered book lights for reading or relaxing inside.

4th - Staying warm: We have a 4 inch memory foam pad on our bed as well as a down comforter. I also have a 12 volt blanket that I will turn on a couple minutes before bed to take the chill off. When we go to bed we will warm up the trailer, but once in bed the temp is set down to 50.

This year we are going to add two more 6 volt batteries (for a total of 4) to our trailer to help extend our trips - next year (2011) we are planning on boondocking our way across a good portion of the US.

Oooops - I almost forgot. We have a Kipor 3000W generator. It is not as small as the Honda's, but it was significantly less expensive. It is pretty quiet. It will run everything in our trailer, but not all at the same time (ie: if the air conditioner is on, don't turn anything else on)


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

We picked up the Honeywell 2000i for $498 with free shipping from electricgeneratorsdirect.com it will run everything except the A/C. It has higher surge and running power ratings than the Honda for 1/2 the price... although it might be a bit louder... we also use it emergency power at the house.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Jim B said:


> We picked up the Honeywell 2000i for $498 with free shipping from electricgeneratorsdirect.com it will run everything except the A/C. It has higher surge and running power ratings than the Honda for 1/2 the price... although it might be a bit louder... we also use it emergency power at the house.


I hope you didn't get that as the solution to your problem. There are boondocking places where people will be VERY annoyed by a generator, no matter how quiet you think it is. I've heard a Honda 1000 inverter generator in this kind of setting, and believe me it's not really as quiet as owners think they are when there's no other noise around.

Also, some places may restrict the hours the can be used, or not allow them at all.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Furnaces just suck down electricity. If you want to run it all night and keep the trailer toasty, you'll need a way to put a lot of amps into a battery. Using the gen to charge the battery during the day will be ok at most places (although like Dan mentioned, I'll be very annoyed if I'm next to you...







)


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Furnaces just suck down electricity. If you want to run it all night and keep the trailer toasty, you'll need a way to put a lot of amps into a battery. Using the gen to charge the battery during the day will be ok at most places (although like Dan mentioned, I'll be very annoyed if I'm next to you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought national forests, for example, restricted generator use pretty severely.


----------



## jodeelynn (Dec 18, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> Furnaces just suck down electricity. If you want to run it all night and keep the trailer toasty, you'll need a way to put a lot of amps into a battery. Using the gen to charge the battery during the day will be ok at most places (although like Dan mentioned, I'll be very annoyed if I'm next to you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought national forests, for example, restricted generator use pretty severely.
[/quote]

We did not run the furnance at all at night when we were there...the problem was that I tried to run it on the 4th day after we got caught in a serious rain storm while hiking 10 miles and the temps drop to the low 40's. We were in a place that allowed generators for a restricted time during the day but I never even thought it would get that cold for days during June/July! Lesson learned but really trying to be more prepared!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> I thought national forests, for example, restricted generator use pretty severely.


Not really, if you are in a developed NFS campground then there are normal quite hours and there is a sound limit even when not in quite hours but music may be a bigger issue then generators, at least in my experience. You run the generator for a couple of hours during the middle of the day not too many will complain unless it is a contractors type of generator. The Honeywell mentioned in reasonably quite and I am surprised you can can hear the Honda 1000 more then 75 feet away, the low frequency putt sound they put out is very mild. Most of the NFS campgrounds I go to the sites are anywhere from 50 to 200 feet apart from each other and can often not see let alone hear your next door neighbor.

In undeveloped areas I don't think too many would complain other then your camping friends.


----------

